# Sir Charles' thoughts



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

he thought, you have to give the ball the the "little munchkin" and let him run the point"

also "andre miller is more of a two"

Now my thoughts

there is no way Earl Boykins is going to fill in at the two guard, but he is the BEST point guard on this team. He got the ball going and actually did a decent job passing. Boykins just cant guard the swingmen like Hamilton etc. But I think Andre Miller will have problems dealing with that as well. 

Did you see what happened to Camby last night. Reminded me of how fragile Martin and Camby have been. So I suppose I'm a little more firm in my stance to try and move Camby and Miller first. You have to wait until into december to move Camby. Skita of course is also available in a trade. 

I'm going to start posting trades in here, and I'd like to get some others to come up with something.

Good game last night, although the defciency is still evident. I dont think it can be fixed "every night" by whats available on this team.

As for Bzdelik's job. If they get bogged down in the halfcourt and cant move the ball in the next couple games...his job is still in jeopardy. This team needs to get back over .500


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

So Camby goes down with an injury and you want to trade him???? Did you see how thin up front we were last night without him? Rodney White had to play the PF.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> So Camby goes down with an injury and you want to trade him???? Did you see how thin up front we were last night without him? Rodney White had to play the PF.


brady and I discussed this in the boston thread.

He suggested trading Nene, I've been for keeping Nene and shipping Marcus Camby if necessary, last game was just a reminder of how Camby's career has gone. Camby and K Marts GP's speak for themselves I dont think I have to explain that to you. Although I'd rather trade Andre Miller than Marcus Camby

Nene would be back before Camby is even eligible to be traded


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

what do people think about a deal involving washington? arenas, hughes


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> what do people think about a deal involving washington? arenas, hughes


I've already started thinking about Hughes for next season because he is a free agent, I could see him fitting in well here. I don't know what Washington would want though outside of Nene and we already know your stance and trading him.

Don't get me wrong about Nene, I don't want to trade and I would much rather trade Camby but the player you would get in return for Camby is significantly less than the type of player Nene would garner.

-I now hear that Kiki is showing some interest in Cuttino Mobley, I don't know about that. Mobley can shoot but I don't see him helping solve our half court offense problems.

-Apparently the Cavs offered Dajuan Wagner for Skita but the Nuggets declined.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> . Mobley can shoot but I don't see him helping solve our half court offense problems.


He's not too bad from downtown. Personally I'd like to have him, and posted a trade for him but with Lenard down obviously my previous trade idea is rather worthless now.


I was thinking.... the Cavs are spending a lot of money on Jamison, and they likely wont bring back Hughes, plus I see them sign and trading Brown. So if they wanted to take a win now approach, they could trade Hughes and Arenas, for Camby and Miller. I dont know if they'd do it now but I think they might next summer.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

I would do that trade but I doubt that the Wizards would. That trade wouldn't save them a lot of money, if that is the reason they would make it. The only thing that I'm curious about is that Kik had the chance of signing Arenas last offseason and declined I don't know if he would change his mind now.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

are u kidding me?
the wizards would never ever do that


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Drop all the free agent talk. We don't have any money to spend.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Drop all the free agent talk. We don't have any money to spend.


We've got about 8 mil potentially this summer actually.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> We've got about 8 mil potentially this summer actually.


Not a chance. We'll get the mid level exception, nothing more. Kiki already burnt all the money up and that's a fact we'll have to deal with. 

Looking at it as optomistically as possible, we'll have 6 million - not enough to get the shooting guard we need.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

What would it take to get Nene for Seattle? 

I know you guys need a SG, and maybe a little outside shooting, so what do you think about: 

Vladimir Radmanovic? 
or
Flip Murray?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> Vladimir Radmanovic?
> or
> Flip Murray?


By Nene do you mean Skita or Elson?


----------

